# It is illegal to use electronic calls for fox, bobcats and coons in GA



## Throwback

> 27-3-12.  Unlawful substances and equipment; computer assisted remote hunting prohibited
> 
> 
> (a) It shall be unlawful to hunt any wild animal, game animal, or game bird by means of drugs, poisons, chemicals, smoke, gas, explosives, recorded calls or sounds, or recorded and electronically imitated or amplified sounds or calls. It shall also be unlawful to use electronic communications equipment for the purpose of facilitating pursuit of any wild animal, game bird, or game animal.
> (b) (1) As used in this subsection, the term "computer assisted remote hunting" means the use of a computer or other device, equipment, hardware, or software to control remotely the aiming and discharge of a firearm or other weapon so as to allow a person not holding that firearm or other weapon to hunt or shoot a wild animal or any wildlife.
> 
> (2) It shall be unlawful for any person, firm, partnership, or association to engage in computer assisted remote hunting or provide or operate a facility that allows others to engage in computer assisted remote hunting if the wild animal or wildlife being hunted or shot is located in this state.
> 
> (3) (A) Any person violating the provisions of this subsection shall be guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and upon conviction thereof shall be punished by a fine of not less than $1,000.00 and not more than $5,000.00, imprisonment for a term not to exceed 12 months, or both such fine and imprisonment.
> 
> (B) Any equipment used or intended for use in a violation of this Code section, excluding motor vehicles, is declared to be contraband and shall be forfeited to the state.
> 
> (C) The hunting and fishing privileges of any person convicted of violating this subsection shall be suspended for three years.





and for those wondering what a game animal or game bird is



> (34) "Game animals" means the following animals: bear, bobcat, deer, fox, opossum, rabbit, raccoon, sea turtles and their eggs, squirrel, cougar (Felis concolor), and all members of the families Alligatoridae and Crocodylidae.
> 
> (35) "Game birds" means the following birds: turkey, quail, grouse, and all migratory game birds.



and wild animal



> (75) "Wild animal" means any animal which is not wildlife and is not normally a domestic species in this state. This term specifically includes any hybrid or cross between any combination of a wild animal, wildlife, and a domestic animal. Offspring from all subsequent generations of such crosses or hybrids are wild animals.


----------



## Throwback

can this be stickied for a while? maybe till the end of february?


T


----------



## Barehunter

One time I used an electronic call for sea turtle eggs...didn't have any luck though.  I won't do it any more I promise.  And what the heck is a blind pig?


----------



## Nicodemus

Good thread. Got it stuck for you, T.


----------



## Throwback

Barehunter said:


> One time I used an electronic call for sea turtle eggs...didn't have any luck though.  I won't do it any more I promise.  And what the heck is a blind pig?



a live animal used as bait. As has been mentioned here many times also. 

T


----------



## Roberson

So why the heck do they sell electronic calls? what are they for, then? You mean you can't even use them for yotes?


----------



## Throwback

Roberson said:


> So why the heck do they sell electronic calls? what are they for, then? You mean you can't even use them for yotes?



you CAN use them for coyotes, but coyotes only 

they are legal to use for fox and bobcat, coon, deer and turkey in some states, just not in GA. 

T


----------



## j_seph

Throwback said:


> you CAN use them for coyotes, but coyotes only
> 
> they are legal to use for fox and bobcat, coon, deer and turkey in some states, just not in GA.
> 
> T


Can we petition to get this changed


----------



## Throwback

j_seph said:


> Can we petition to get this changed



yes. contact your state representatives. 


T


----------



## childers

I do believe it is illegal, but want to make sure. It is illegal to shoot a fox or bobcat that came into an electronic call when you are targeting coyote.


----------



## Throwback

childers said:


> I do believe it is illegal, but want to make sure. It is illegal to shoot a fox or bobcat that came into an electronic call when you are targeting coyote.



yes. 


T


----------



## Meat Hunter

Its kinda of a stupid law if you ask me,a predator is a predator. Its not like its that easy to kill any of them anyhow. Its also like the stupid law about shooting hogs with a rim fire or muzzle loader and only during the day. The people that make the laws are the same ones who wear their socks over their shoes and do not understand the un-intended consequences of their laws.


----------



## Throwback

Meat Hunter said:


> Its also like the stupid law about shooting hogs with a rim fire or muzzle loader and only during the day.



that's not a law that's a regulation and it only applies on WMA's during small game hunts. You can only hunt small game with small game weapons and only during daylight hours, therefore during small game seasons on a WMA you can hunt hogs during the same time, but not when it's illegal to hunt small game. They could just ban hog hunting all the way aroud during small game season since it isn't legally small game to begin with, but instead they choose to allow more people on the wma to hunt. 

sounds like a good idea to me. 









T


----------



## Randy

They don't consider fox and bobcat as predators.  They consider them fur bearers.


----------



## Throwback

Randy said:


> They don't consider fox and bobcat as predators.  They consider them fur bearers.



stop that. 

T


----------



## jkk6028

thanks for the post T, i had just assumed it was legal 

guess i better read the regs a little bit closer


----------



## Throwback

jkk6028 said:


> thanks for the post T, i had just assumed it was legal
> 
> guess i better read the regs a little bit closer



its actually illegal to use them for hunting a lot more things, but I just put those three in the header because this is the varmint forum and that's all that really apply. 

T


----------



## Carolina Coyote

Do all the Regulations apply to private land or just to WMA's?
If allowed to trap Fox and Bobcat using bait why not allow Hunters to use  Electronic calls . Just does not seem to be any logical reason for the Regulations written the way they are. I'm sure Coyotes are not the only Predator that feeds on small Game.


----------



## Throwback

Carolina Coyote said:


> Do all the Regulations apply to private land or just to WMA's?
> If allowed to trap Fox and Bobcat using bait why not allow Hunters to use  Electronic calls . Just does not seem to be any logical reason for the Regulations written the way they are. I'm sure Coyotes are not the only Predator that feeds on small Game.



the only reason coyotes are allowed is they aren't a game animal or wild animal. 






T


----------



## Carolina Coyote

Just like the Regs that makes a lot of sense?????


----------



## bullit

To carry this a bit further... check the legal size of bullet to use on "fur bearers" and size of shot when using a shotgun. I "think" the 22 rimfire is the largest bullet for fur bearers and # 2 shot the largest for shotgun shells.


----------



## hoghunter242012

j_seph said:


> Can we petition to get this changed



what about florida?


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> that's not a law that's a regulation and it only applies on WMA's during small game hunts. You can only hunt small game with small game weapons and only during daylight hours, therefore during small game seasons on a WMA you can hunt hogs during the same time, but not when it's illegal to hunt small game. They could just ban hog hunting all the way aroud during small game season since it isn't legally small game to begin with, but instead they choose to allow more people on the wma to hunt.
> 
> sounds like a good idea to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T



I have never seen you be so patient, and try to Explain things in such a simple manner.................good on ya T






I see you DO, have a soft side


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good clear answers for lots of the same questions that come up regularly.  

Now I found 2 sides of "T" I like hearing from.


----------



## Throwback

I'm not mean I'm just misunderstood. 

T


----------



## mudracing101

Throwback said:


> the only reason coyotes are allowed is they aren't a game animal or wild animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T



Coyotes arent a wild animal


----------



## Throwback

mudracing101 said:


> Coyotes arent a wild animal



not in a legal sense, no. neither are whitetal deer, squirrels, etc. 


T


----------



## bigborefreak

A lot depends on the DNR agent you happen to meet as well, and his take on the regs.  Using an amplified call for coyote could get you cited for hunting other predators.....I just won't use the electronic for that reason....

Ben


----------



## papachaz

ok so according to #2, can we use a computer controlled firearm to shoot at a wild animal or wildlife across the state line since it's not located in this state????????









I know, I know    

but I just couldn't help myself


----------



## rosewood

Randy said:


> They don't consider fox and bobcat as predators.  They consider them fur bearers.



Coyotes bear fur, oops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## j_seph

Throwback said:


> can this be stickied for a while? maybe till the end of february?
> 
> 
> T


Now you know this ain't gonna keep that bobcat from getting killed with the IPhone predator call app with the ole 30/06


----------



## j_seph

On a serious note:
It shall also be unlawful to use electronic communications equipment for the purpose of facilitating pursuit of any wild animal, game bird, or game animal.

How can one use GPS collars on their dogs to hunt coon or deer. This is an electronic device which basically lets you know where abouts the dog & game animal is at


----------



## rosewood

j_seph said:


> On a serious note:
> It shall also be unlawful to use electronic communications equipment for the purpose of facilitating pursuit of any wild animal, game bird, or game animal.
> 
> How can one use GPS collars on their dogs to hunt coon or deer. This is an electronic device which basically lets you know where abouts the dog & game animal is at



I am pretty sure that is so people don't use the radio to drive the game to someone else, person to person.  Of course, some GWs could interpret it that way I suppose.


----------



## Throwback

rosewood said:


> Coyotes bear fur, oops, did I say that out loud?



yes they do but their legal status in georgia is NOT as a furbearer. neither is a beaver. 



T


----------



## Throwback

j_seph said:


> On a serious note:
> It shall also be unlawful to use electronic communications equipment for the purpose of facilitating pursuit of any wild animal, game bird, or game animal.
> 
> How can one use GPS collars on their dogs to hunt coon or deer. This is an electronic device which basically lets you know where abouts the dog & game animal is at



the intent is to keep up with their property (dog), not the animal they are trailing. 

T


----------



## rosewood

Throwback said:


> the intent is to keep up with their property (dog), not the animal they are trailing.
> 
> T



Yes and I would think a GW would much rather you use the electronics to track and get your dog to come back than have to deal with the neighbor that is fussing about you hunting for your dog on their property.


----------



## stumpjumper3d

As always Georgia is the last to change anything.  This should have been changed years ago, but thanks to our DNR it will not change.


----------



## Big7

Bet they would love to see my turkey call.

It even has a fly down from the roost.


----------



## 660griz

Sometimes...virtually the only animal in season you can use an electronic call for is coyote. Just don't use an electronic call during Fox/Bobcat season and try to explain you are only hunting coyote. You may but, you can see the DNR's situation.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Q: What weapons may be used to hunt 
feral hog on a WMA?
a: Feral hogs are not a game species and are 
considered incidental take during any hunt on a 
WMA (except during Special Hog Hunts). This 
means that you must use the legal weapons 
for the specific game species for which the 
WMA is open. So, if a WMA is open for small 
game then you may only use legal weapons for 
small game if you intend to hunt for feral hogs. 
Muzzleloaders and archery equipment are 
legal during small game and turkey seasons. 
However, during Special Hog Hunts only, you 
may use any legal firearm.
Electronic calls may be used for feral hog. 
Night hunting and baiting are prohibited on 
WMAs.


----------



## BCAPES

2 questions 

1.  Can you use an electronic call for crows?

2.  Can my son and I use a 2 way radio so if deer pass my stand, I can let him know they are coming?  Sounds a little bit comical if not

Thanks


----------



## rosewood

BCAPES said:


> 2 questions
> 
> 2.  Can my son and I use a 2 way radio so if deer pass my stand, I can let him know they are coming?  Sounds a little bit comical if not
> 
> Thanks



You said this wrong.  You use the 2 way radio for safety.  It is so you can keep up with him and he you and let each other know when you are getting down.  You would never use it to pursue game....


----------



## jobobo

*Crows*

Good question about crows, I would like to know the answer.  But it looks like no...
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/1000


----------



## 35 Whelen

Georgia Hunting Seasons & Regulations 2015 - 2016 booklrt, page 34:

CROWS
Electronic calls may be used. Crows may be
taken outside of these dates only when causing
agricultural damage.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Throwback said:


> and for those wondering what a game animal or game bird is
> 
> 
> 
> and wild animal


To put it short electronic calls are illegal in this state for anything?


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Wayne D Davis said:


> To put it short electronic calls are illegal in this state for anything?


I see....yotes are fair game


----------



## Throwback

Wayne D Davis said:


> I see....yotes are fair game


And crows


----------



## JustUs4All

So why aren't coyotes wild animals?  They aren't domesticated and they are animals.  

Don't ya just love the way legislatures make words mean different things than most would think.  Must have been drafted by a Democrat and voted on without being read.


----------



## Throwback

JustUs4All said:


> So why aren't coyotes wild animals?  They aren't domesticated and they are animals.
> 
> Don't ya just love the way legislatures make words mean different things than most would think.  Must have been drafted by a Democrat and voted on without being read.


because the law doesn't legally define them as wild animals.
if it did it would make them subject to a whole bunch of laws they currently arent subject to.

white tail deer aren't wild animals either legally.


----------



## JustUs4All

Only lawyers and Democrat ones at that could come up with a system like that.  LOL


----------



## Throwback

JustUs4All said:


> Only lawyers and Democrat ones at that could come up with a system like that.  LOL




all laws depend on what words mean. 
Vehicle, operate, under the influence etc are defined in traffic law. 

murder, robbery and different kinds of theft are defined in title 16.


----------



## chase870

That's why I always carry a good old fashioned mouth call normally a cotton tail in distress when I'm yote hunting so if I see a bob cat or fox I can call him in and be legal about it


----------



## Mark K

I’ll be honest unless they walked up on you and saw you shoot it, I don’t even know how it could be proved otherwise. Social media has written more tickets for folks than anything else, lol. Hey look at what we got predator hunting with my new ***** Electronic predator caller...and show fox, bobcat, and coyotes.


----------



## blt152

Loose lips sink ships!!!


----------



## lukeclem4901

So what if you are hunting yotes during fox and bobcat season and a cat or fox responds to the call?


----------



## Permitchaser

I beg to differ that a Coyote is not a wild animal ?


----------



## CritterCatcher

lukeclem4901 said:


> So what if you are hunting yotes during fox and bobcat season and a cat or fox responds to the call?


Legally, you cannot shoot a fox or bobcat that responds to an electronic call.


----------



## Throwback

Permitchaser said:


> I beg to differ that a Coyote is not a wild animal ?


It’s legally considered wildlife but not a wild animal


----------



## CritterCatcher

Many trappers are interested in the little squeaker call that imitates a mouse. DNR says they are considered an electronic call and thus can only be used on coyotes. In other words, if you catch a fox or bobcat on a set that uses this call, you are required by law to release it unharmed.


----------

